# Cohiba Behike Production



## fraudulentroger (Dec 1, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything about Cohiba halting or limiting production / distribution on the Behike series due to the availability of wrappers?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is some info I found. Maybe with this we can put the insults aside Roger. And then maybe you'll tell us what it is you like about "fraud"?
From source one:

For the time being, Maique says there will only be between 200,000 to 250,000 units produced of each Behike size each year. “Even 300,000 will be hard to reach because of the scarcity of raw material,” he adds. And, he insists production will never exceed one million no matter what, because Habanos has seen the wisdom behind limiting production of a top-of-the-line cigar.

From source two:

Cohiba Behike will be produced each year with the best Cuban tobacco coming from San Juan y Martínez (D.O. P, Protected Denomination of Origin) and San Luis (D.O.P) inside the Vuelta AbajoRegion (D.O.P) in extremely limited quantities in the prestigious “El Laguito” factory. Its blend incorporates for the first time the “Medio Tiempo”, a leaf that attributes to the cigar exceptional character and flavor.

Also denominated Fortaleza 4, the Medio Tiempo is a very scarce leaf coming from the two upper leaves of the sun-grown tobacco plant. However, not all these plants produce both. The sufficient availability of Medio Tiempo to be used in regular productions depends of the dedication, care and attention paid to each tobacco plantation and growing of each plant, considering the changing climatic conditions as well.

Due to the foliar position in the plant, the flavor and fortaleza of the Habano concentrate with greater intensity in the leaves of “Medio Tiempo”.

The new vitolas will be produced each year in extremely limited quantities due to the natural scarcity of the Medio Tiempo tobacco leaf.


----------



## fraudulentroger (Dec 1, 2015)

I have the BOX codes for the two factories, and was able to get some information the last boxes I was able to find was from earlier this year. However, a Habanos retailer told me they didn't have enough wrappers etc so they didn't get any more in... So, I am just trying to qualify that.

I appreciate your attempt to answer my question, but I have an extensive collection and know the story behind Behike etc... I was just in a situation where I had several offers to purchase was trying to discern fact from fiction.... I guess I will grab multiple boxes and just do a comparison....

One quoted "MUO JUL 15" which is fairly recent...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Guys, if there is a problem, *report it*. Do not feed the frenzy, do not post in kind. I just happened to stumble upon this thread, and was frankly very disappointed by how many replies (I deleted 22 off-topic posts) had fanned the flames, but not a single person thought to use the report button.

*Use the report button*, that's what it's for. There are only two of us modding, so we don't see everything. We need your help to keep this place a peaceful community of cigar enthusiasts.

Thanks to @Oldmso54 for actually posting something relevant. @fraudulentroger, rumor has it that yes, there's wrapper shortage recently and BHK production has been less plentiful. There are similar discussions on other forums, and from my understanding, guys who have been down to Cuba and talked with factory workers and rollers have heard through the grapevine about it, but Habanos SA hasn't said anything officially.


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

I hear it is because they are saving the behike for the anniversary edition release at the Havana festival


----------



## farhaven (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got back from Cuba...searched in Havana and Varadero...no BHKs anywhere. Store in Havana said they were going to receive some in the new year...but this is Cuba...so who knows?


----------



## davearro (Mar 22, 2016)

Just returned from a trip to Cayo Santa Maria, with a tour of a cigar factory in Santa Clara, and was told they are next to impossible to find.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

I was in st marten and found them in a shop down there, and a reputable one, they aren't cheap but can be found.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

They're around if you know where to look. Have a few from 2012 left myself.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Look to the end of this yr for reg production staples to be back on the shelves. Wrapper is very hard to find for COH


"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Look to the end of this yr for reg production staples to be back on the shelves. Wrapper is very hard to find for COH
> 
> "With your shield, or on it"...


Thanks for the useful reply BULLMAN i agree 100%
HAPPY EASTER!!!
GOD BLESS!!!!!!!


----------

